# Der Allianzraid Surmony (content clear) auf dem Server Blackrock sucht für Sunwell...



## Ylvina_Br (24. März 2008)

Zunächst mal ein freundliches Hallo an alle Raidwilligen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie das Thema schon sagt, sucht unser Raid Verstärkung. 
Insbesondere wird nach einem Schattenpriester und Off Krieger gefahndet, es können sich
jedoch auch alle anderen Klassen gerne bewerben. Nette, motivierte und teamfähige Leute 
finden bei uns fast immer einen Platz.

Um sich schonmal einen ersten Eindruck zu verschaffen, zunächst mal ein paar Worte zu uns:
Wir sind ein gut funktionierender Raid. Im Ts breitet sich eigentlich immer fröhliche Stimmung aus, außer es geht an eine neue Herausforderung; Da wirds oft sehr still. Das Vorankommen in den Raidinstanzen ist uns durchaus wichtig, weswegen wir mit Sunwell wieder 5 Raidtage einführen wollen. Im Moment ist alles recht flott in 2 Tagen (Mi + Do) abgefarmt. 

Natürlich haben wir an ein potentielles Raidmitglied auch einige Erwartungen:
- Du solltest zu allererst einfach Spass am raiden haben und motiviert sein. 
- Wenn es daran geht, einen neuen Encounter zu bewältigen solltest du
Durchhaltevermögen zeigen und nicht nach dem zweiten Wipe afk gehen oder 
Raidgruppe leaven
- Du solltest dazu bereit sein, wenn angesagt, dich mit Pots zuzuknallen bis nicht mehr
geht. 
- Eine schnelle Auffassungsgabe, was neue Taktiken angeht, sowie ein gewisses 
Klassenverständnis setzen wir auch voraus
- Wenigstens an 3 Raidtagen solltest du dabei sein können. (Wir werden von Mo-Do ab 
19:00 Uhr bis 23:00Uhr und am So ab 17:00Uhr bis 23:00Uhr raiden)
- Desweiteren erwarten wir, dass deine Skillung zu Raids rein auf PVE ausgelegt ist
- Eine gewisse Raiderfahrung, ein gewisses Niveau deines Equips (in etwa t5) sowie die
abgeschlossenen Zugangsquest zu Mount Hyjal würden deine Chancen auf Aufnahme um 
ein Vielfaches erhöhen

Wenn du nun Lust hast unseren Raid näher kennen zu lernen, dann schau doch einfach mal auf unserer Homepage http://gamers-toplist.com/wow/harmony/ vorbei oder sprich uns auch gerne ingame an. Die entsprechenen Klassenleader sind: Druiden - Enzy, Hexenmeister - Nexby, Jäger - Arille, Krieger - Dealax / Slumgon, Magier - Swamir, Paladine - Kroaton, Priester - Ylvina, 
Schamanen - Sactury, Schurken - Xiza.

Wir freuen uns auf hoffentlich viele Bewerbungen.

Liebe Grüße
Der Surmony-Raid und Ylvi


----------



## nares (8. April 2008)

/push

Sunwell Status: 2/6

Wir suchen vor allem noch *Priester* und *Hexenmeister*!

neue Homepage unter smy.liebesbude.de erreichbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

